# What do you think of Ruger?



## Flying Crane (Nov 25, 2012)

Could anyone please let me know what you think of Ruger?  I had their 10/22 when I was young, it was a good little gun.  What do you think of their Mini-14, Mini-30 and their handguns?

Thanks


----------



## Takai (Nov 25, 2012)

Solidly built. I have been looking at the Gunsite Scout rifle recently. The Mini-14 and Mini-30 aren't bad but, they are fairly specific type firearms. Any particular model you are looking at? Intended purpose?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 25, 2012)

On eof my favorites handguns is my Ruger P94. Last year for the high capacity magazines. Very accurate. I usually shoot 3.5" groups, rapid fire, open sights and 3" groups with the lazer.
I've put probably 5000 rounds through it, and I've had TWO failures.
One was an extraction failure, firing some really hot loads. Case swelled.
One was a failure to feed. That occured after I'd been at the range long enough to put 300 or so rounds through the gun, without cleaning it. Got a bit gunky...


----------



## Tames D (Nov 25, 2012)

Love my P85 9mm. Never had a jam despite the stress I put it through. Have owned it for years.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 26, 2012)

My first pistol was a P90 .45 stainless, clunky, heavy, but will go bang every time and can handle just about any ammo you can throw at it (except Wolf, it hates feeding that round headed crap ammo.) Still in my safe, too good a gun to sell for the $350 or so it would sell for.

I have 2 10/22s, one kitted out as a Liberty training rifle and the other is going to be aftermarketed into something silly and fun.  Great rifles.


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 26, 2012)

Flying Crane said:


> Could anyone please let me know what you think of Ruger?  I had their 10/22 when I was young, it was a good little gun.  What do you think of their Mini-14, Mini-30 and their handguns?
> 
> Thanks



The Mini-14 is a fun plinker, and probably has the best reliability of any .223 semiautomatic rifle, since it's cut to looser tolerances.  While it's probably not going to give you out of the box MOA accuracy, it's also quite inexpensive, and for combat purposes, has plenty of long gun accuracy.  

The only real knock I have against it, is the thin walled factory barrel.  It heats up rather quickly, and can throw off your accuracy as a result.  The gun is basically best used as a slow-fire rifle.  

That being said, if someone finds the Mini-14 to be lacking in accuracy, he can always go for one of Ruger's AR rifles, which are very, very nice.  



Their handguns show quite a variety...  

I've owned a P89 and P95, and can attest that the old P-series guns are bulky, blocky, and heavy.  They're not really the concealable type, and have the ergonomics of a brick.  That being said, they're also exceptionally durable and reliable, being able to digest bunny fart lead ball reloads, all the way to the hottest NATO-spec loads.  They're actually great handguns for someone who wants to fire his / her first centerfire pistol, since they're quite forgiving of even the limpest of wrists.  

The other beefs I have with the P-series is that the grips are slippery.  The P89/90/91/93/94 series have slick Xenoy plastic grip panels, although this is easily remedied with the use of a Hogue replacement grip (doesn't add any real thickness to the grip).  The P95 / 97 uses a one piece polyurethane frame, and is also slippery, and you'd probably want to  use a slip-on grip such as a Hogue Handall overgrip.  Also, the magazine release button on the P95 is a bit too easy to engage, that a casual bump can sometimes cause the release to trigger.  


The newer Ruger handguns are a different beast entirely, thanks to the fact that Bill Ruger is no longer around to impede progress.  They now make a wide range of polymer framed handguns that are ergonomic, lightweight, and still have the excellent reliability.  In addition to this, they're finally come out with truly pocket sized guns, such as the LCP (semiauto) and LCR (J-frame sized revolver).  

Their .22 LR pistols are famous for their excellence.  The best way I can describe them is to shoot them at the range, and see for yourself.  


Ruger has come a long, long way ever since the last decade.  It's no secret that the traitorous old man was stonewalling any progress that the company could have made, and now that the son is leading the company, Ruger has taken a very bold step forward into becoming a much more complete company.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, everyone.

I've just been considering acquiring a couple of firearms in my general interest in all things weapons.  I don't have a specific hunting agenda nor a specific home defense agenda in mind.  At this point, it would just be target shooting for the fun of it.  I know Ruger is a US company and I recall my old 10/22 being very reliable, so I thought I might give Ruger my first considerations if I go ahead and get something.

I appreciate the comments and thoughts.


----------



## chinto (Nov 26, 2012)

I much prefer the mini 30 over the mini 14.  I have had a lot better accuracy out of the mini 30.  that said my experience with the weapons made by Ruger Arms Co. have been positive so far.  for some weapons I prefer other brands because they have the design I like better.  but Ruger, Colt, Winchester, Remington, Walther, Sig, and most any other manufacturer like them make a dependable weapon.  some models better then others.  I would suggest if you can you go out and shoot a few in pistol or rifle and see which weapon feels best and works best for you.

Example, the Glock is a good pistol, but it does not point right for me! but a colt or browining or what have you in a 1911A1 frame does!.  so some will fit you better and shoot better for you then others.  like a blade or stick its a personal thing.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 26, 2012)

anybody care to give me a guesstimate of what a Mini-14 or Mini-30 might cost?  Basic model, Nato round compatibility for the Mini-14, but no special stock rebuilds or anything like that, just an off-the-shelf basic model.

Thanks!


----------



## Blindside (Nov 26, 2012)

Just did a quick search and I'm a little shocked at the prices, higher than I expected.  The baseline wood stocked Mini-14 is running $650 over at Impact Guns.  Add in shipping and FFL transfer fees.  The plus side is I don't think the Mini-14 falls under the CA assault weapon classification.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 26, 2012)

thanks, I'm at work right now and a lot of those websites are blocked.  Need to do a little searching at home.


----------



## DennisBreene (Nov 26, 2012)

I have a Ruger 357 double action revolver with a 6 in barrel. It functions very well and is quite accurate on the target range.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 26, 2012)

Blindside said:


> Just did a quick search and I'm a little shocked at the prices, higher than I expected. The baseline wood stocked Mini-14 is running $650 over at Impact Guns. Add in shipping and FFL transfer fees. The plus side is I don't think the Mini-14 falls under the CA assault weapon classification.



hmmm... I had no idea what it might cost, but I was kinda hoping to be in the 350-450 range.  I would need to buy some kind of a lock-up/gun safe too, or my wife will not agree to it.  

Might be a case where Walmart might have it cheaper, but out of principle I refuse to shop there.


----------



## chinto (Nov 26, 2012)

Flying Crane said:


> hmmm... I had no idea what it might cost, but I was kinda hoping to be in the 350-450 range.  I would need to buy some kind of a lock-up/gun safe too, or my wife will not agree to it.
> 
> Might be a case where Walmart might have it cheaper, but out of principle I refuse to shop there.




well not sure what principle makes walmart  um-shopable for you, but it is your wallet, where I live they seem to run about $600.  partly because the demand is high from worries about new bans... and if the Mini 14 is not considered an assault weapon well its more one then many weapons they consider one as it does use an assault cartridge, but then is not selectable and that is one of the other parameters a real assault weapon must be. ( an assault weapon must be  both selectable to full auto, and use an intermediate cartridge such as the .223,  or 7.62X39MM.)


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 26, 2012)

chinto said:


> well not sure what principle makes walmart um-shopable for you, but it is your wallet, where I live they seem to run about $600. partly because the demand is high from worries about new bans... and if the Mini 14 is not considered an assault weapon well its more one then many weapons they consider one as it does use an assault cartridge, but then is not selectable and that is one of the other parameters a real assault weapon must be. ( an assault weapon must be both selectable to full auto, and use an intermediate cartridge such as the .223, or 7.62X39MM.)



I just feel that Walmart follows some despicable business practices, in terms of how they treat both their employees and their suppliers.  I won't give them my business, even if shopping "local" costs me more.  That's just my stance on it, for what it's worth.

thanks for the Assault Weapon info, I wasn't sure what the parameters were.  I thought perhaps that a semi-auto might fall into that category, but apparently not.  That should make life easier if I decide to own one of these.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 26, 2012)

In your price range you have the base model Saiga rifles (think AK in civilian clothes), or a surplus SKS.
http://www.riflegear.com/p-803-saiga-rifle-762x39.aspx

A bit above your price range, but you could also join the appropriate clubs to qualify for the Civilian Marksmanship Program and purchase a surplus M-1 Garand.  
http://www.thecmp.org/Sales/m1garand.htm


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 26, 2012)

Blindside said:


> In your price range you have the base model Saiga rifles (think AK in civilian clothes), or a surplus SKS.
> http://www.riflegear.com/p-803-saiga-rifle-762x39.aspx
> 
> A bit above your price range, but you could also join the appropriate clubs to qualify for the Civilian Marksmanship Program and purchase a surplus M-1 Garand.
> http://www.thecmp.org/Sales/m1garand.htm



interesting options. Garand is 30.06, yes? My dad has an old Enfield 30.06 bolt-action that he used for deer hunting when he was young. I used to shoot with it at a rock quarry/target range when I was in high school. That is a serious weapon! Would actually like to have one. 

I've gotta be selective about this. I think my wife won't tolerate it if I start collecting a lot of firearms. I wouldn't mind having one or two rifles and a handgun ultimately, but I'll need to be gradual about it and selective about what I want to keep. A runaway collection just isn't gonna fly in my household. To be honest, when I mentioned it to her I was surprised that she didn't say "no way!" immediately. I just told her I was thinking about it, not sure if I even really want to do it, but am giving it some thought, but if she isn't comfortable or if she objects to it, then I won't. She said she doesn't object, but I can tell I've gotta keep it kinda minimalist. She tolerates my sword/tomahawk/dagger/big knife/spear/archery collection, but firearms are a different thing and I know she won't be so tolerant of it if I start pushing it.

If I can get her interested in shooting as well, then she might need a couple pieces of her own, being a leftie and all.  hmmm....

$600-$650 is not out of my ability, I could (and will) pony up the dough if I decide that is the piece that I want. It's just a bit more than I was hoping for, that's all.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 26, 2012)

Are you thinking 'historical significance' or 'present day practicality' in your thoughts on putting together a selection of firearms, Mike?

For me, if such a thing were possible in this country for an ordinary person, I'd be thinking along the lines of an SMLE (possibly a Mk III*), an SLR, an M16, an AK47, an MP40 ... hmmm, list is getting long already :lol:.  If I could have just one, it'd be the Lee Enfield I think - it's the iconic rifle for me.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 26, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> Are you thinking 'historical significance' or 'present day practicality' in your thoughts on putting together a selection of firearms, Mike?
> 
> For me, if such a thing were possible in this country for an ordinary person, I'd be thinking along the lines of an SMLE (possibly a Mk III*), an SLR, an M16, an AK47, an MP40 ... hmmm, list is getting long already :lol:.  If I could have just one, it'd be the Lee Enfield I think - it's the iconic rifle for me.



yeah, in a perfect world I'd have two of each.  But really, when the Zombie Apocalypse hits, I can only carry one rifle and at most, two handguns plus ammo, plus a sword, plus a tomahawk, plus...


----------



## Tgace (Nov 26, 2012)

Ever consider a lever action? A Marlin 336A would be right in your price range if you buy it from a private seller. Most I have seen used go for $350-$400.


----------



## DennisBreene (Nov 27, 2012)

If you are looking for handgun affordability. Springfield makes a nice 9mm in its M series. Reliable and accurate and several hundred less than its big name competition.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 27, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> If I could have just one, it'd be the Lee Enfield I think - it's the iconic rifle for me.



Are you thinking of the bolt-action .30-06? I think that was WWI era, might have been a training rifle for WWII? If so, that's my Dad's rifle, that's how he described it to me tho I can't remember the particulars. He had the barrel shortened a bit and some of the stock removed at the end to lighten it, but it's still surprisingly heavy.


edit: my mistake, it's not the same rifle. The American M1917 Enfield was apparently based on the British Lee-Enfield, and chambered for the .30-06 round.  I did a little Wikipedia search.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 27, 2012)

This is the rifle I mean. Mike:

http://www.oryansroughnecks.org/weapons.html

My granddad had one of these under his bed - I never found out what happened to it after he died, I am sad to say.  I got his medals, his watch, his walking stick and his hat but the Lee Enfield just disappeared .  As that was the gun that he (along with his squad mates) had used to shoot back at strafing German fighters on the beaches at Dunkirk I am more upset than words can convey that it must have passed out of our families hands and back into those of the authorities.

It still brings tears to my eyes now as I recall him telling me of that day - being so little then I did not appreciate the sheer reckless, desperate, anger-fuelled courage it took those men to do such a thing after they had had some of their own torn up by those fighters.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 27, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> This is the rifle I mean. Mike:
> 
> http://www.oryansroughnecks.org/weapons.html
> 
> ...



yup, that's the one I found on Wikipedia, and cross-referenced it against the US M1917 Enfield.  My Dad's is the M1917.  Similar rifles, but not the same thing.  he hasn't used it in decades, he might even be willing to pass it along to me if I were to ask, but transporting it to California from Wisconsin would prove to be difficult.  I believe I'd either need to drive it myself across the country, or have it shipped from one gun shop to another gun shop, and there might be some regulations and stuff.  I believe it's not allowed to ship weapons except between legitimate gun businesses.  

Not sure exactly where I'd do any shooting with it around here, but I'd look around and see what I can find.  If I were to take ownership of it, it might be largely symbolic and not so active.  Definitely don't want it to ever leave the family, tho.  He's also got a 4x scope of some kind on it, used it for hunting deer when he was young, lost interest in that kind of hunt (he only hunts birds now) and never really used it again except to let me shoot it once in a while when I was in high school.

Well, when the time comes, we'll see what we do with it.  I've got four brothers, don't know if any of them would have any interest in it either.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Nov 29, 2012)

Flying Crane said:


> Could anyone please let me know what you think of Ruger?  I had their 10/22 when I was young, it was a good little gun.  What do you think of their Mini-14, Mini-30 and their handguns?
> 
> Thanks



The GP100 .357 magnum is built like a tank.  The kind of gun you shoot all your life and then put it in your will to pass down.  The SR9 and SR40 look interesting as well.


----------



## Gemini (Nov 29, 2012)

Being a "6 gun" guy, I had Ruger single six in 22 mag and 45 cal, a double action .357 Security Six and a Redhawk .44 mag for hunting. Nothing on the market compared to them imo.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 30, 2012)

Here's another question to everyone.  I'm kinda settling on the Ruger Mini-14 or Mini-30.  I've seen them in the basic model which is wood stock and black barrel etc., and I've seen the model with dark synthetic stock and stainless barrel.  What does everyone think of the difference?

I like the look of the wood and black barrel, but I like the notion of the durability of the synthetic stock and the stainless.  The synthetic stock I guess should be pretty much indestructable, and the stainless barrel etc. should be more resistant to corrosion.  Is it worth it?  I've never had a stock crack or break, but I've never dropped a rifle on the concrete or anything either.  I've also never had a rifle get rusty, regular cleaning and safe storage should eliminate that.  But is the stainless a nice addition to make sure corrosion never sets in?  

When I looked at the synthetic/stainless model I found it more attractive than I expected.  I thought the stainless would be really bright, like chrome plated or something, but it was kinda muted, dull in color and I liked that.

I also like the feel of a wooden stock better than the synthetic. 

Is it possible to darken a stainless barrel in some way?

So anyway, what are peoples thoughts and opinions on these variables?  Do you have a strong leaning toward one or the other, or should I just go with the one that feels best in my hands and looks nicest to me?


----------



## Takai (Nov 30, 2012)

Both the wood and the synthetic stocks can serve you well. Synthetics are pretty tough but, wood will survive just fine. My hunting rifle is a wood stock and it has been through &%$*. It still looks fine and my accuracy is unaffected. Wood stocks can swell with changes in humidity but with proper acclimatization it is not an insurmountable obstacle.

As far as stainless steel....it is more corrosion resistant but, it is usually more expensive. Yes it can be "darkened". You could have it parkerized (or do that yourself if you feel up to it) as well as a variety of other paints can be sprayed on the stock and barrel to get a "camo" or other type of effect.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 30, 2012)

Takai said:


> Both the wood and the synthetic stocks can serve you well. Synthetics are pretty tough but, wood will survive just fine. My hunting rifle is a wood stock and it has been through &%$*. It still looks fine and my accuracy is unaffected. Wood stocks can swell with changes in humidity but with proper acclimatization it is not an insurmountable obstacle.
> 
> As far as stainless steel....it is more corrosion resistant but, it is usually more expensive. Yes it can be "darkened". You could have it parkerized (or do that yourself if you feel up to it) as well as a variety of other paints can be sprayed on the stock and barrel to get a "camo" or other type of effect.



thanks, and good point about the cost difference.  In this case it seems like the difference in cost is not great and would not be a deterrent if I decided to go that route.


----------



## Gemini (Nov 30, 2012)

I like the synthetic with stainless, but corrosion usually isn't a problem for someone who takes care of their weapon. I had the same dilema with my Redhawk. I like the walnut grips for looks, but the pacmyer grips were much more practicle from a performance standpoint. Bottom line is, like any other tool, it has to fit you and be comfortable. If that's the wood, that's what I would go with. 
As to your other question, I've blued many barrels, but never tried to blue or brown a stainless. I think that by the way it's made, that wouldn't work. If you have a shooting range nearby that rents both versions, I would go that route until you were confident in a decision one way or the other.


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 3, 2012)

Kong Soo Do said:


> The GP100 .357 magnum is built like a tank.  The kind of gun you shoot all your life and then put it in your will to pass down.



This is certainly true.  Even though Ruger's handguns of that era are cast, and not forged, Sturm Ruger perfected the art of investment grade casting, that resulted in frames that are easily just as durable as their forged counterparts.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 1, 2014)

Ruger is definitely one of the best gun companies out there. I've got a bunch of Rugers and they're among my favorite companies. I used to be a big fan of Smith & Wesson and I still am but now I like Ruger even better. A Ruger of just about any kind will perform just as well as any other gun but this is especially true with the revolvers which I feel is Ruger's strong point. Some people will spend a ton of money for a Kimber or a "gasp" Wilson Combat but I don't see the point when you can get a Ruger that does just as well for a much lower price.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Jun 1, 2014)

I have a ruger 10/22 for plinking a all weather mini thirty for target practice purpose as well since it shoots the same round as allot of "assault type rifles" but attract allot less attention at the range and a ruger kp90 (45 acp loaded with some special hollow points) for my home defense gun. 

I've put thousands of rounds thru each one and only have had a few misfires due to the bullets being bad (faulty primers). 

My only gripe with the mini thirty is none of the aftermarket 30 round clips seem to feed rite but I will be doing a little gun smithing on the mini thirty to hopefully fix this issue but that's not the guns fault it's the pooStandards of the after market companies 

If your looking for an affordable reliable hand gun or rifle  you can't go wrong with ruger but if its for conceal carry there are better choices for compacts that cost quite a bit more.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Jun 1, 2014)

I forgot I also have a 44 magnum super black hawk that is a super accurate hand gun but I prefer my dads 41 mag super black hawk I think its a bit more accurate.


----------



## vincymull (Jul 31, 2014)

I like Ruger more and more. This seems like a reasonable choice for the  average Joe over the expensive Larue PredatOR and Scar 17.


----------



## Hudson69 (Dec 31, 2014)

I have only ever owned a Ruger P-85.  I love it.  Probably my favorite gun, sloppy trigger and all.  Big, ugly but dependable.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 31, 2014)

I used to own a P-94 and I still have a P-95. As Hudson69 said, they're kind of clunky, but rock solid reliable, and quite accurate.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jan 13, 2015)

Flying Crane said:


> Could anyone please let me know what you think of Ruger?  I had their 10/22 when I was young, it was a good little gun.  What do you think of their Mini-14, Mini-30 and their handguns?
> 
> Thanks



I would say that Ruger is one of the best firearms companies around. Especially with their handguns.


----------

